# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Et l'humain fut.

## Chenille



----------


## Pitchoun'

vidéo d'une vérité troublante et affligeante...la fin avec le paillasson est sympa mais ils sont arrivés bien trop tard...

----------


## Leeloo.5

Bien vu! Tellement vrai et désolant...

----------


## loup-blanc

Bien trop tard, non ils ont laissé l'humain faire mais ils sont là toujours à regarder ce qu'il se passe. On ne s'est même pas rendu compte de ce qui s'est réellement passé le 21 décembre 2012... Alors où est l'animal qui sommeille en nous ?

----------


## Pathéa

Atroce... et bien trop réaliste...

----------


## Tidou

Ouchhhhhh  :: 

Excellente cette animation !

----------


## Doll

Pas mal cette vidéo, c'est tellement vrai...

----------


## Laeeti33

Tristement vrai...  ::

----------


## E.A.L.A

Tristement et atrocement vrai...  ::

----------


## shrek

L'Humain c'est aussi ça
*

*

----------


## Pitchoun'

Magnifiques et émouvants sauvetages !  ::

----------


## Chenille

J'ai vu cette vidéo, je ne l'ai pas mise ici car je pense qu'entre s'occuper d'un animal en difficulté juste en face de soi, et se remettre en question pour ce qui est de les manger, de s'en vêtir, de détruire leurs habitats etc, il y une Marge...

----------


## Anyanka

Peut-on la diffuser autre part ? Elle est tellement réaliste, mon dieu! Ca résume parfaitement... Je n'ai pas de mots!
Je ne connaissais pas :s

----------


## Aurelie-lily

Tristement réelle

----------


## Chenille



----------


## shrek

A quelque secondes prèt ca aurait été posté le jour mondial de la journée sans viande.

----------


## Chenille

C'est un peu fait exprès, le dessinateur l'a posté hier justement  ::

----------


## shrek

Je pense bien. Lui etait dans le timing, mais pas toi à quelques seconde prèt xD  
Mais chapeau pour le 0:00 ^^


Et pour la peine je rajoute une "l'Humain c'est aussi ça : "

----------

